# Abu Dhabi / Cleveland Clinic



## geminilady

Hi there, 
Anybody starting/ started in the Cleveland Clinic ? I'm due to start in November , just wondering if anyone has any info, like the best place to live for convience to the city and things to do ect? The hospital it's self doesn't open untill March.. Hope to hear back from someone


----------



## SJG

Hi, I am hoping to move out there soon. I'm just awaiting to hear if I have been put forward for an interview.

What capacity are you going? Are you medical? I'm quite excited about the prospect of working there.


----------



## roociara

Hi

I'm also waiting to start in CCAD, got a nursing post, just completing all my data flo/HAAD paperwork at the minute, any idea how long that should take before I get a start date?


----------



## SJG

Hi,

I'm not sure, I believe it takes 4-6 months in total. 

I am also going for a nursing post, fingers crossed. I'm waiting for a telephone interview.

Was your offer what you expected? What area are you working in?


----------



## minnimoo

Whats the Dataflow etc?? Ive accepted my offer so im now waiting the next step......I will be working in Theatres, anaesthetic Tech....

Roociara, I just replied to your other post....x


----------



## minnimoo

Has anyone been told about the HAAD exam yet ? and taken it ?


----------



## geminilady

Hi all, 
Sorry for delayed reply... 
Iv also accepted a nursing post not sure what area yet, was given a date of Novemember. I thought I had all my forms in for data flow/ haad. but received a call today saying I had to send in verification of ABA registration which has to be sent directly from ABA to HAAD and cost me €80 and takes 7-10 working days to go through!!

@Minnimoo-- hadnt heard of exam, who told you about that?

@Roociara-- did they give you an expected date to start?


----------



## minnimoo

The manager of the Recruitment agency told me about the exam, but I had read it somewhere........one of my partners colleagues 'wife had to take the exam.....shes already out there...it wasn't mentioned at the interview day though.

Ive not been told about paying for paperwork etc.....


----------



## roociara

SJG I wasn't really sure what to expect but I'm getting a lot more for a junior position there than I'm getting here as a band 6, plus the accommodation/utilities etc so I'm pleased with my offer. I'm assuming I'll be working in the ED, that's what I applied for and that's what the interview was all centered around, although it doesn't actually say ED on my offer, just staff nurse

Geminilady I spoke to CCM and they've told me to expect to start between Jan-March, I think they're expediting the immigration/HAAD stuff for some people as they want them there sooner rather than later, I understand the hospital opens in March/April


----------



## SJG

Hey, I'm also going for ED. I'm not sure if the post for ED and post for Triagers was different. I'm waiting to see if I have been accepted for the telephone interview. Were the interview questions the standard ED type? 

I'm really looking forward to it. I have been told as a UK trained nurse we do not need to take the HAAD exam. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It's a nice idea that we would all be starting around the same time


----------



## geminilady

I don't think the interview for triagers/ floor ed is separate, I work in ED now but am fed up with it and want a change so I said I wanted a surgical ward preferably. Maybe I'll be sorry once I get there and miss ED!! 
I hope I don't have to do HAAD exam, they haven't mentioned it yet anyway... 

I understand from previous posts on this forum there's 3 different sets of apartments in different areas, I wonder can we choose which one we want to live in, does anyone know?


----------



## roociara

SJG said:


> Hey, I'm also going for ED. I'm not sure if the post for ED and post for Triagers was different. I'm waiting to see if I have been accepted for the telephone interview. Were the interview questions the standard ED type?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it. I have been told as a UK trained nurse we do not need to take the HAAD exam.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It's a nice idea that we would all be starting around the same time


Questions were all mostly scenario based, they want to know that you can assess pts appropriately and know what treatments are needed for them, they will want to know that you can do ALS, I had a few infection control questions regarding Ebola/TB, some questions about bereavement, questions about difficult situations you've been involved in. They were really nice, made me feel very comfortable


----------



## minnimoo

If everything all goes to plan, you will have got the place sorted out by the time I get there in apr !!! I can get you in touch with my other half who can show you where to go etc......


----------



## minnimoo

Have any of you been over there to visit ?? I went over in April....loved it..


----------



## geminilady

No I haven't been out there to visit, I think I'll like it at least lets hope so.. Glad to hear you loved it over there that's reassuring  
Did you find it expensive over there?


----------



## SJG

Thank you, that is really helpful. I do not have ALS as our department oy runs it for seniors however I do have ILS and PILS. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## minnimoo

Accommodation is expensive but food wise is ok. Martin has been out there since Feb and he shops at a supermarket called Loulou's. Ive been there and they sell absolutely everything from apples to irons to teatowels to flipflops....lol..
Bonus side for us ladies is that all the bars are attached to hotels and there are 'ladies nights'everynight at various bars...which means ladies get to drink FREE ....so had a few Presecco's ..rude not to I thought !!!


----------



## geminilady

Absolutely would be most rude not too Minnimoo! ;-) 
I'm wondering about accomodation wise which would be a better area to live; 
1) gate tower on on al reem island close to the hospital, and seems be central to a lot of things. 

2) al rayanna, close to abu dhabi golf club. which looks abit far out? I'd like to be close enough to be able to walk to some shops, restaurant ect..? 
Does Martin live near either of these places?


----------



## minnimoo

geminilady said:


> Absolutely would be most rude not too Minnimoo! ;-)
> I'm wondering about accomodation wise which would be a better area to live;
> 1) gate tower on on al reem island close to the hospital, and seems be central to a lot of things.
> 
> 2) al rayanna, close to abu dhabi golf club. which looks abit far out? I'd like to be close enough to be able to walk to some shops, restaurant ect..?
> Does Martin live near either of these places?




I have googled both gate tower and the Al Rayanna...both look fab however.....we went to a Friday brunch at the golf club and it is a fair way out..(pardon the pun !!)with nothing around it.......
Reem Island is getting more popular now I believe and has a shopping mall.....there are sooooooo many mall's to visit, my daughter dragged me around most of them, however we didn't venture onto Reem Island.

When I had my interview I wasn't told about where any accommodation was..I got all the info off this site......

I cant even begin to describe where Martin lives...lol...apart from its around the corner from the British Embassy. He rents a room within an apartment, so will obviously look for somewhere else to live.....(he has to marry me first lol...)

Im kind of hoping to sneak a trip back in the next few weeks. Ive just had surgery (last Thursday) on my shoulder so if business does well this week then he will send for me...for some medicinal sunshine.......not holding my breath tho.......

ps ....im a Gemini too !!!!!


----------



## geminilady

Yeah when I looked I thought al rayanna seemed quite far out too.. So I'm going to request if I can stay gate tower on al reem island and hopefully they will agree!!
The agency sent me some info on both places with some pictures ect..

Here's hoping business goes well this week for Martin and he sends for my Gemini friend ;-)


----------



## Nursebaliqis

*Dataflow/haad*

Hi, I'm also offered a job at cleveland clinic, I'll be workin in Ambulatory which is like opd clinic. I was told by the agency I'll be moving there for November. I was just told to contact ABA to send my verification of Registration which I did and was told it takes 10 working days. Now in October and still haven't been given a date. And I'll have to give a month notice at work. Anyone knows how long the HAAD/Dataflow takes?


----------



## Gft2481

Al Reema is going to be for doctors and on call staff, Al Rihana is going to be for senior management and Al Rayana is going to be the main accommodation for staff nurses etc. if you want to rent your own place you should know that you may have to pay the years rent in advance.


----------



## roociara

Gft2481 - they've given me January as my start date


----------



## The druid

roociara said:


> Gft2481 - they've given me January as my start date


Hi.....me too. Mine provisional til CID finished. I gonna be working in theatres and bringing my wife.....what you gonna be doing ?


----------



## Gft2481

I haven't been given a start date until cid clearance. I am hoping to be there by February. I am currently working in another Middle East country. Quite a few people from my hospital are defecting to CCAD 😊 So will now quite a few there. I was in AD recently and it's great place to go. I will be working in ICU. I did meet the OR manager and she is a really nice person.


----------



## Gft2481

Oh I forgot to say.......a sign that they look after staff is that they will fly you out to AD business class and they are going to be opening a gym in the hospital just for staff


----------



## The druid

Gft2481 said:


> Oh I forgot to say.......a sign that they look after staff is that they will fly you out to AD business class and they are going to be opening a gym in the hospital just for staff


Not been told that.....is it for real ? We planned using our air miles to upgrade !
Is anyone else going to theatre (OR) as an RNFA ?


----------



## Gft2481

The druid said:


> Not been told that.....is it for real ? We planned using our air miles to upgrade ! Is anyone else going to theatre (OR) as an RNFA ?


 My friend who is working there told me as long as the journey is over 7 hours the hospital policy is that they fly you business class. But to be sure ask your recruitment agency. Have you got your start date? If so how long did your police check take?


----------



## The druid

Police check not finished........provisional date is Jan 16


----------



## Gft2481

Still no luck with your cid clearance? When did you apply for it?


----------



## The druid

Hi........they sent it off on Nov 3


----------



## Gft2481

Ahhh that's not bad then. I was told 2 to 4 weeks. Although I sent mine 9th October and still not done. I enquired and was told it is most likely delayed due to the amount of clearances they are trying to clear.


----------



## The druid

Had email today. Process complete. Asking me for mobilisation date.....they suggest Dec 12.......I have to give 8 weeks notice so have replied not able to until w/c Jan 19. Have been told I OK to hand notice in as of this week


----------



## Gft2481

The druid said:


> Had email today. Process complete. Asking me for mobilisation date.....they suggest Dec 12.......I have to give 8 weeks notice so have replied not able to until w/c Jan 19. Have been told I OK to hand notice in as of this week


 congrats! Which agency you with?


----------



## The druid

Ccm


----------



## Gft2481

The druid said:


> Ccm


 same as me. I have been waiting since start of October for my clearance


----------



## The druid

I kept mithering Deirdre lol


----------



## Gft2481

The druid said:


> I kept mithering Deirdre lol


 I think the girls there hate me with the amount of hassle I give them 😳

Which would be fair 😮


----------



## minnimoo

CCM are tell me now that ODP (Operating dept Practitioner/Anaesthetic Tech) jobs are on hold at the moment......how can they be on hold if I had my offer back in august. I have emailed various ppl at ccm, the recent one being to Deidre beginning of this week, but no reply as yet......something is wrong here.....


----------



## roociara

The druid said:


> Hi.....me too. Mine provisional til CID finished. I gonna be working in theatres and bringing my wife.....what you gonna be doing ?



I've got a job in the emergency dept, getting a bit nervous now, flying on 8th Jan!


----------



## minnimoo

The druid said:


> Police check not finished........provisional date is Jan 16


Don't you mean Jan 15 ???????

I shud be in theatres too.....as Anaes Tech.....Ive emailed the Head of HR via Linked in ..this morning, as CCM are not replying to my emails......How can they send me an offer, back in Aug ,then a few months down the line tell me the job is on hold ???


----------



## The druid

Hi.....fly on 23/1.....start 25/1. We getting a hotel room to start with....apartment in Gate Towers may not be ready. What about you


----------



## minnimoo

The druid said:


> Hi.....fly on 23/1.....start 25/1. We getting a hotel room to start with....apartment in Gate Towers may not be ready. What about you


My plot thickens...lol......I emailed CCAD via their website, and have since had a reply saying my offer letter was a scam !!!!!
Ive left messages with CCM to ring me back, so still waiting for that. I have also emailed the Dir HR whose name was on the bottom of my offer letter via LinkedIn, so will wait for his reply too.........:juggle:


----------



## minnimoo

Just been on the phone to CCM......it seems the reason my Anaes Tech job is on hold is because HAAD wont give me a licence because im an ODP (Operating Dept Practitioner) and not a nurse, they have us in Saudi but not UAE. As you can imagine im not best pleased. Instead of just telling me, Ive been kept hanging on.....Sooooo disappointed..

anyway, all you guys going out there, have a fab time, enjoy it. Its an amazing place to be....and who knows, maybe HAAD will realise what they are missing...lol.......


----------



## The druid

That's rubbish :-( Was looking fwd to having a brew when I got there too


----------



## roociara

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has any advice re: shipping my stuff to AD, no furniture, just clothes/books/DVDS etc, anybody else shipping their stuff? If so can you recommend a company, I'm in UK


----------



## The druid

Hi.....I am doing same.....I went on the comparison site -comparecargorates.com for quotes. Not done yet coz as they putting us in a hotel O/A we decided to ship once we have a date for moving into Gate Towers. 
Where you gonna be working and when u starting/flying out ??
Chris


----------



## roociara

I'm also gonna wait til I get more permanent accom but not sure if it'll be gate towers yet, hope it is though.
I keep reading about things like customs charges and having to put lists on all my boxes and a consignment class, surely this wouldn't apply to personal items? Also worried they might take my DVDs, I'm sure True Blood might fall into the "offensive to Islamic Culture" category.
Just trying to get everything organised now so all I'll have to do is arrange the collection when the time comes, I'm flying next week, will be starting in the Emergency Department


----------



## The druid

Sounds like a plan ! Hoping the shipping guys will steer me right on all those issues......I think Gate is coz I am on call for theatres.... and for docs too ??
We supposed to be flying on 23/1 ???? Still waiting for e tickets. We flying from Manchester..... 7.5 hrs so are thinking about paying for upgrade to prem econ or buisness.....I am 6'4" !!! Do u know what airline they fly us out on so I can start looking at costs for upgrading us ??
Keep in touch.....will look for you when we arrive.....we are Chris and Elaine BTW


----------



## jdlindsay

Hey Roociara, the info that I received yesterday listed the following as companies that CCAD employees have used for shipping:



Allied Pickfords Professional Moving Company Dubai | Relocation Service Abu Dhabi 
Crown Relocation Services: Local and International Relocation | Crown Relocations 
Writer Corporation www.writercorporation.com 
Echo Transworld Moving echotransworld.com - echotransworld Resources and Information.


----------



## The druid

Hi.....I guess you another on the way to work at CCAD ! When do you arrive and what will you be doing there ??


----------



## jdlindsay

Hello Chris. I will be working with the site support team - we will provide end user support for all of the clinical computer applications. Our main responsibility at the onset will be support with Epic, the computer EHR that CCAD is implementing. 

I am a nurse with 16 years ICU experience, recently moved over to the healthcare IT side of the hospital. Apparently as the body ages, it starts to revolt against 12 hour shifts and the ever increasing size of patients (at least here in the US).

Definitely looking forward to the move over and can't wait to start.


John


----------



## roociara

The druid said:


> Sounds like a plan ! Hoping the shipping guys will steer me right on all those issues......I think Gate is coz I am on call for theatres.... and for docs too ??
> We supposed to be flying on 23/1 ???? Still waiting for e tickets. We flying from Manchester..... 7.5 hrs so are thinking about paying for upgrade to prem econ or buisness.....I am 6'4" !!! Do u know what airline they fly us out on so I can start looking at costs for upgrading us ??
> Keep in touch.....will look for you when we arrive.....we are Chris and Elaine BTW



I'm flying on 8th, have had tickets for a while, also flying from Manc, it's Etihad, usually they email you to allow you to bid for upgrades but as the tickets were booked by the travel company I imagine we'll have to just ask at checkin, def worth a try anyways, I've flown with them before they're pretty good. See you soon!

Ciara


----------



## roociara

jdlindsay said:


> Hey Roociara, the info that I received yesterday listed the following as companies that CCAD employees have used for shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> Allied Pickfords Professional Moving Company Dubai | Relocation Service Abu Dhabi
> Crown Relocation Services: Local and International Relocation | Crown Relocations
> Writer Corporation www.writercorporation.com
> Echo Transworld Moving echotransworld.com - echotransworld Resources and Information.


Thanks


----------



## maplegirl

*Average time for CID*

I know, it's been asked before, but was just curious how long the average CID wait has been for those recently hired by CCAD? I have gone through the process before and I believe it took six weeks back in 2012, but was hoping to hear if anyone is still waiting like me.  I think they sent off the paperwork beginning of December, but didn't get any confirmation of that yet (I am a direct hire).


----------



## The druid

Think its abt same.....so prob be mid to end Jan I guess. We just waiting for flight details....leave UK on 23/1. Where you going to be working


----------



## maplegirl

Thanks for the reply! Ah fingers crossed it will be soon; I imagine there will be a delay due to all the holidays recently.
I will be in the Cardiology Dept...really looking forward to it! Do you know the hotel you will be placed in?


----------



## The druid

Not yet.....do you ?? Going to be living in Gate Towers as I will be working in Theatre as an RNFA.....let me know how things progress......hoping we get everything sorted next week when everyone back from holiday etc


----------



## maplegirl

I'll ask around to see where they have been placing people...though that can always change! I have been told we have an apartment reserved at Rihan Heights, which is great for my family as my husband's work and my children's school is closer to that area. We used to live on Reem Island; great place and very close to CCAD (you will be able to see it from your window at Gate..about a 5 min drive away). Feel free to ask any questions about the area; I have friends who are in Gate Towers too.

Hopefully we will all be sorted in the next week or so! This is my 5th year here in Abu Dhabi, and you would think I would know about being patient by now haha.


----------



## maplegirl

One hotel mentioned was the Grand Milennium, which is quite close to the clinic and by Al wadha mall.


----------



## The druid

Thanks.....will take u up on that as my wife has lots of questions..... maybe over a coffee when we arrive....will keep posted
Chris and Elaine


----------



## maplegirl

Sounds good!


----------



## The druid

Thanks....look fwd to meeting you all


----------



## Stevesolar

maplegirl said:


> One hotel mentioned was the Grand Milennium, which is quite close to the clinic and by Al wadha mall.


Hi,
Nice Chinese restaurant in that hotel!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The druid

Happy days


----------



## Stevesolar

And an empty wallet!


----------



## The druid

That's always the way lol


----------



## jdlindsay

If indeed the Grand Millennium Al Wahda is used to temporarily house CCAD employees, there is a current Groupon for the property (Sushi buffet/pool access)- Grand Millennium Al Wahda Abu Dhabi Deal of the Day | Groupon Abu Dhabi

= Wallet not as empty


----------



## Jordanbasset

Do not work at a hospital but I stayed at the Grand Millenium for 5 weeks when I first got here, great location. 200 yards from the Al Wadha shopping centre. The facilities and pool are good. The Friday brunch at the Portobello restaurant is high quality and the price is not bad when compared to some others.
Now living in Sky Towers, just across the road from Gate Towers. Good location with the Boutik mail an Waitrose supermarket and the taxis are very reasonably priced, around 2-3 euros to get to Al Wadha Mall
Hopefully you will enjoy your time in Abu Dhabi -


----------



## The druid

My wife will be made up she can get Groupon in UAE !!!


----------



## The druid

Jordanbasset said:


> Do not work at a hospital but I stayed at the Grand Millenium for 5 weeks when I first got here, great location. 200 yards from the Al Wadha shopping centre. The facilities and pool are good. The Friday brunch at the Portobello restaurant is high quality and the price is not bad when compared to some others.
> Now living in Sky Towers, just across the road from Gate Towers. Good location with the Boutik mail an Waitrose supermarket and the taxis are very reasonably priced, around 2-3 euros to get to Al Wadha Mall
> Hopefully you will enjoy your time in Abu Dhabi -


Thanks for that. So Gate Towers is OK you reckon and relatively easy to get about from til we sort a motor ???


----------



## The druid

roociara said:


> I'm flying on 8th, have had tickets for a while, also flying from Manc, it's Etihad, usually they email you to allow you to bid for upgrades but as the tickets were booked by the travel company I imagine we'll have to just ask at checkin, def worth a try anyways, I've flown with them before they're pretty good. See you soon!
> 
> Ciara


In case I forget..... have a safe trip. Msg you here when we get tickets to set up a brew !!


----------



## Jordanbasset

The druid said:


> Thanks for that. So Gate Towers is OK you reckon and relatively easy to get about from til we sort a motor ???


Yes, you can walk across to the Boutik mall and pick up a taxi or bus very easily. I think the covered walkway that goes across the road between the gate/arc towers and the Boutik mall is now open as well.


----------



## roociara

The druid said:


> In case I forget..... have a safe trip. Msg you here when we get tickets to set up a brew !!



Thanks! Looking forward to getting a good nights sleep when I get there, all this moving stress is keeping me awake at night, I've just had confirmation that the permanent accom is ready so I'm off to Al Rayyana straight away, instead of hotel, got the itinerary for the first day too, looks pretty busy. 
Good luck!


----------



## The druid

Us too.....tossing/turning all night.....good news ref apartment. Have a safe trip....hope to see you in just over 2 weeks. Do you know if we can upgrade the flights once we get them ???


----------



## roociara

I think if you register for Etihad Guest you can upgrade online and that also registers you for air miles, you can't add baggage online though as the flights were booked by CC, I'm not gonna bother upgrading now though as I think I'm gonna have to pay excess baggage x2 as im having to take two flights, I know I can claim this back but not sure when or how much they will reimburse and it'll be pretty pricey as I've got an extra 35kg!


----------



## The druid

Thanks.....we have same issue but have decided to take our allowance and ship the rest separately probably by air but maybe by sea depending on cost
For our hols back to UK in Summer we gonna fly BA so we can just pay per piece of baggage if we need to.....did this to Oz from Manchester.....cost £20 for one extra case of 23kg !


----------



## BedouGirl

It may be worth looking at the cost of unaccompanied baggage. Most airlines do this and it's not necessarily as expensive as you might think.


----------



## The druid

Will check it out thanks


----------



## maplegirl

Did you get your e-tickets yet, Druid?

I messaged my director to see if he had any updates for me. He thinks my security clearance is done, and is trying to figure out for me what's next. I'm wondering if they apply for the work visa right away after they receive clearance? I had hoped to stay on my husband's visa as it would have been quicker (this option was given to me but unsure if that's still the case.)


----------



## The druid

Arrived today.....yippee !!! We can finally relax  We fly Ethiad on 23/1.....business class....still pinching ourselves !!!! We are in a hotel initially and they even take us to airport in UK and meet us when we arrive !!!! The NHS could learn a lot about how to treat new staff I think......my first day in current job no one even knew I was coming !!!


----------



## maplegirl

Congrats!!! Ooooh so lovely to hear you are in Business class, too!! 

I got my start date this afternoon...Feb 1st! My director says 40 caregivers are starting every week right now..lots of training going on! I am sooo excited. 

Karen


----------



## The druid

Brilliant.....give me a call when u arrive


----------



## Dudz Ae

hello guys

i am a haad license passer and want to apply.

did you start training yet?and does anyone where to go for application?


----------



## The druid

Try hospital direct


----------



## dagodan24

*Housing*

I am CCAD too. We happen to be leaving our flat on Saadiyat...if you are looking for a flat, it is tough to find a place here, but easy if you know someone to tip you off when they come available. You also will be able to avoid agency fees! Anyway, jut let me know in the next week if you or anyone else from CCAD is interested!


----------



## The druid

Hi.....CCAD providing it for us but thanks. Where u work in CCAD.....I'm going to be in theatres


----------



## The druid

Yippee.....all tickets through !!


----------



## maplegirl

Enjoy your flight!


----------



## The druid

We are at the Grand Millennium until about 23/2.....drop us a line when u start


----------



## The druid

roociara said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to getting a good nights sleep when I get there, all this moving stress is keeping me awake at night, I've just had confirmation that the permanent accom is ready so I'm off to Al Rayyana straight away, instead of hotel, got the itinerary for the first day too, looks pretty busy.n
> Good luck!


Just arrived ......in Grand Millenium


----------



## roociara

WOO!! You're now in for some very special new caregiver orientation! Welcome!


----------



## roociara

Are you on whatsapp?


----------



## sagit2811

jdlindsay said:


> Hello Chris. I will be working with the site support team - we will provide end user support for all of the clinical computer applications. Our main responsibility at the onset will be support with Epic, the computer EHR that CCAD is implementing.
> 
> I am a nurse with 16 years ICU experience, recently moved over to the healthcare IT side of the hospital. Apparently as the body ages, it starts to revolt against 12 hour shifts and the ever increasing size of patients (at least here in the US).
> 
> Definitely looking forward to the move over and can't wait to start.
> 
> John


Hello John,
How do I apply for a IT support role with CCAD? I also have UK healthcare experience in IT and would love to find out how to get a job with CCAD!
Cheers
Sid


----------



## jdlindsay

Hello Sid. I am about a week away from joining the staff at CCAD - start date of Feb 1. I would suggest their website, searching in the IT/Medical Informatics/Clinical Engineering hyperlink.

Do you have any experience with Epic's EHR?

Good luck.


John


----------



## sagit2811

Thanks John for the heads up and I will be starting from CCAD's website. 
Unfortunately I have no experience in Epic's EHR but have supported and maintained similar applications for patients data and medical records. Some are in house bespoke applications and there was also Ultragenda, 
a patient scheduling system.
Thanks again John, and I wish you all the best for the future. 
Sid


----------



## maplegirl

Also starting Feb 1st...looking forward to orientation! 

Welcome to Abu Dhabi! :welcome:

Karen


----------



## The druid

jdlindsay said:


> Hello Sid. I am about a week away from joining the staff at CCAD - start date of Feb 1. I would suggest their website, searching in the IT/Medical Informatics/Clinical Engineering hyperlink.
> 
> Do you have any experience with Epic's EHR?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> John


Good to meet you today..... hope you enjoyed tour


----------



## maplegirl

Can't message you Chris..though I may have met John at orientation! Will you both be at the social on Thursday?

Karen


----------



## The druid

Elaine and I will be yes......see you there


----------



## The druid

Hi Karen

Good to see you.....albeit briefly.....yesterday. Hopefully touch base again soonish.

We are at Rihan Heights.....you ???

Chris and Elaine


----------



## maplegirl

Good to see you as well! Yes, will be at Rihan Heights as well


----------



## shabnam16

Hi I'm Shabs I'll be joining CCAD mid April working in radiology department. Currently seems as though I will be assigned in Al rayaana complex... Any one living there at the moment that can give me some feedback.


----------



## ihsahn

Hi I ll be also in imaging department. My post will be an Angiography Technologist. Awaiting for security clearance now.


----------



## mariajf

Hi everybody.
I am a staff nurse having a telephone interviewwith CCAD this Sunday for ER. Can anyone tell me a few questions that they have asked please? Any tips?
Many thanks

Maria


----------



## mariajf

*Emergency Staff Nurse questions*

Hi Everybody, 

I am a staff nurse and I have this week a telephone interview with CCAD. Can anybody tell me about the questions that they may ask please? Any tips?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## The druid

Nothing special......just the things you normally get asked. Just add why the UAE and CCAD in particular really. Good luck


----------



## mariajf

many thanks


----------



## mariajf

Hi everyone. My boyfriend is having an interview with CCAD as well.
Anyone here who have applied for a position in ICU? Would share a few questions-example asked please?
Many thanks


----------



## Karimah

Hi guys,

I'm so jealous right now of all the lucky people who have already made the move and started at CCAD! Congratulations!

Right now, I'm using every ounce of patience in me because the wait is just killing me. I had my interview back in Sept 2014 and got accepted and was told my start date will possibly be around March 2015. Until now there's nothing. I've emailed CCM Recruitment and she also doesn't know why things are delayed. So she has just sent me a health questionnaire/Medical examination form for me to fill out since the one i filled out with the application form has since being revised. Will send it to CCM tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Karimah

And by the way, for those who are already there.......has CCAD started seeing patients yet??


----------



## shabnam16

maplegirl said:


> Congrats!!! Ooooh so lovely to hear you are in Business class, too!! I got my start date this afternoon...Feb 1st! My director says 40 caregivers are starting every week right now..lots of training going on! I am sooo excited.  Karen


How did you get upgraded to business class. My flight has been booked for 10th April economy am hoping to upgrade?


----------



## The druid

I didn't..... that's what they booked. Weren't expecting it.....maybe its to do with grade or maybe they cutting costs already !!


----------



## shabnam16

The druid said:


> I didn't..... that's what they booked. Weren't expecting it.....maybe its to do with grade or maybe they cutting costs already !!


I think they are already cutting cost. I received an email from CCAD today saying they are discontinuing to pay costs of utilities for their employees!!! Even though in the original contract it was specially included. It's the government trying to promote more careful and responsible use of water/energy. Annoyed!!! What will be next?!


----------



## The druid

Tell us about it !!!!


----------



## ihsahn

Currently what are the allowances that they ve been stopped paying?


----------



## The druid

Utilities plus the utility allowance


----------



## Dude McRocker

*Starting in May*

My wife and I will be starting May 10th!!!! Her CID clearance is done, but mine should be completed in two weeks. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## pamela50

*Pamela50*

Hi I have been trying to get a nursing post UAE too. I did get an offer from a bogus company offering a post in universal hospital, and expected to pay visa through gulf wings and it was a scam.i do want to move out there for work, any help or advice on this ?whats the best agencies ect .


----------



## Final Destination

Hello from Down Under! Im new to this forum and. Im already getting very excited with what I have read. I am a currently working here in Oz as a nurse and have an interview with CCAD on Monday.??


----------



## Final Destination

Any1 working in CCAD ICU or got a job offer?


----------



## Mph2008

Tell me about it! I have signed the contract last october and still waiting in vain!!!! I hardly get any updates on my papers my agency is quite clueless too. Can someone please enlighten me on whats happening with the whole recruitment? My e licensing status on website said "in progress" submitted "may 5" modified by "cso". Am I on pre licensing or licensing stage? I dont have to do haad exam so hoping im close to finishing!



Karimah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm so jealous right now of all the lucky people who have already made the move and started at CCAD! Congratulations!
> 
> Right now, I'm using every ounce of patience in me because the wait is just killing me. I had my interview back in Sept 2014 and got accepted and was told my start date will possibly be around March 2015. Until now there's nothing. I've emailed CCM Recruitment and she also doesn't know why things are delayed. So she has just sent me a health questionnaire/Medical examination form for me to fill out since the one i filled out with the application form has since being revised. Will send it to CCM tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Mph2008

Final Destination said:


> Any1 working in CCAD ICU or got a job offer?


I signed a contact last year oct 2014 ICU in CCAD but still waiting to leave for abu dhabi! It has taking sooo very long!


----------



## Final Destination

Sorry to hear all the delays that you are experiencing. Im still at the very early stages. Got interviewed last Monday. I received confirmation today from CCM that I passed and CCAD will offer me a position in ICU.Ecstatic! Awaiting paperworks to finalise an offer.
I have asked nurse manager in CCAD ICU when they are opening their ICU. It is still in the early stages of planning from what I have gathered. But hoping it wont be too long from now.
They have a recruitment drive come August in Australia. At the moment it is just the 'rooms' that is fully open in CCAD. Remains a soft opening with the rest of the wards.
Will keep you posted if I hear anymore updates and we can all share how we are going.?


----------



## Mph2008

You have a better updates than any of us. Please do update us if you hear more from them! Im also ICU in CCAD, awaiting for everything to be finalised. You have to go through dataflow which takes 2-3 months then HAAD which tales 4-6months, then your working visa which takes 1-2 weeks. Its a very long process!


Final Destination said:


> Sorry to hear all the delays that you are experiencing. Im still at the very early stages. Got interviewed last Monday. I received confirmation today from CCM that I passed and CCAD will offer me a position in ICU.Ecstatic! Awaiting paperworks to finalise an offer.
> I have asked nurse manager in CCAD ICU when they are opening their ICU. It is still in the early stages of planning from what I have gathered. But hoping it wont be too long from now.
> They have a recruitment drive come August in Australia. At the moment it is just the 'rooms' that is fully open in CCAD. Remains a soft opening with the rest of the wards.
> Will keep you posted if I hear anymore updates and we can all share how we are going.?


----------



## Final Destination

Wow! Such a tedious process. It seems like its a yr in the making! Will do update you guys.


----------



## Final Destination

Just submitted paperworks to finalise offer with CCAD. Hopefully its a good one that I cant refuse?


----------



## Forfar22

Sorry to disappoint. Working visa not in 1-2 weeks. Will take longer. I have been waiting for more than 5 weeks. Please don't resign from your current job. People might get earlier. But be planned for delays.


----------



## Mph2008

Have you left yet?


Karimah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm so jealous right now of all the lucky people who have already made the move and started at CCAD! Congratulations!
> 
> Right now, I'm using every ounce of patience in me because the wait is just killing me. I had my interview back in Sept 2014 and got accepted and was told my start date will possibly be around March 2015. Until now there's nothing. I've emailed CCM Recruitment and she also doesn't know why things are delayed. So she has just sent me a health questionnaire/Medical examination form for me to fill out since the one i filled out with the application form has since being revised. Will send it to CCM tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Final Destination

I have received my offer with CCAD for RN12. Are you happy with your offer guys? Its not much different to what Im getting here in Oz so Im contemplating specially so I will be leaving my family behind. Was just wondering if its worth it or have any of you renegotiated your offer?


----------



## filiposab

*Good Standing*

I have finished all the process to start in Cleveland Clinic but the Dataflow couldn't get good standing from my employer so now HAAD changed the staus to incomplete. What does his mean. why are they taking time to call the employer.


----------



## space fairy

U need to contact your employer to see if they have contacted them. You can't proceed with an incomplete status. Ring data flow too to find out.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Just interviewed earlier this week. Looking for position in ICU. Posted a new thread : 2016 Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## mangosteenRN

filiposab said:


> I have finished all the process to start in Cleveland Clinic but the Dataflow couldn't get good standing from my employer so now HAAD changed the staus to incomplete. What does his mean. why are they taking time to call the employer.


What unit are you going ? Any updates on your application? I sent you a private message.


----------

